# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Постоянные атаки на различные порты с разных IP-адресов

## Igorek77

Привет! Несколько дней назад появились такие симптомы у компа:
1. У IE нельзя войти в найстройки через меню браузера. Если использовать путь _Панель управления-->Центр обеспечения безопасности-->Свойства обозревателя_ - то можно. Если же через меню IE, то появляется сообщение: "_Операция отменена вследствие действующих для компьютера ограничений. Обратитесь к администратору сети_". Хотя я и есть администратор...
2. Ранее у меня в трее был выведен значок сетевого подключения по лакальной сети. Он пропал, т.е. не отображается. Если выдернуть вилку сетевого кабеля из сетевой карты, то он вдруг появляется, но уже в виде: "Сетевое подключение отсутствует". Если вилку вставить опять - то значок  исчезает. При этом мне никак не зайти в настройки сетевого подключения и даже не отключить его: в панели управления щелкаю правой кн. мыши по значку _Подключение по локальной сети-->отключить_ - не отключается. Когда хочу зайти в свойства сетевого подключения пишет, что "_Произошла непредвиденная ошибка_".
Когда вся эта ерунда произошла, то в системе стоял только антивирус Авира Персонал, без фаерволла. До этого еще стоял Фаерволл Comodo, но удалил его и несколько дней сидел без него. Видать в эти дни и подцепил чего-то. Сейчас в системе (WinXp+SP3) стоят: _Comodo Internet Security v.5 + Avira Personal v.10_. Систему проверил при помощи: _AVZ, Nod32, Dr.Web Cure it, Spyware Doctor, Spybot S&D, Ad-aware  и Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_. Особо ничего опасного не было найдено, только куки и кое-какие ключи реестра и по мелочи. Кстати заметить - почти каждая программа находила что-то, что не могла найти другая. 
Собственно главное: Comodo Internet Security показывает, что фаерволл постоянно блокирует вторжения, и выдает следующий отчет:
Приложение: Windows Operating System;
Действие: заблокировано;
Протокол: UPD;
IP источника: десять.194.44.два-шесть;
Порт источника:53088, 59448, 53287, 64194 и другие;
IP назначения: ххххххх
Порт назначения: 54113, 54441, 54204, 12022, 23603;
В основном атака идет с IP: "_десять.194.44.два-шесть_" (нашел, что этот IP из США), но также присутсвуют и другие: "_десять.192.36.один-четыре-шесть_", "_десять.176.65.один-шесть-восемь_".
Подскажите, что можно сделать в этой ситуации? Атаки идут не систематически, а, например, в течение часа-двух, потом прекращаются, затем возобновляются и т.д. Атаки на разные порты и с разных Айпи-адресов...
Заранее спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ПaХaN

Вообще на этом просто не надо заморачиваться.Главное пусть фаервол,антивирус стоит делает свою работу и все.Конечо если вы какой-нибудь важный работник...Если чего то боитесь,шифруйте инфу вашу AES-ом 1024.

----------

